# Do u know of any clubs in Dubai that..



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do u know of any clubs in Dubai that allow a guy to enter by himself? I heard that most clubs only allow groups/couples in. My friends aren't the 'club' type so I decided to go alone and meet girls. Please no 'smart' replies suggesting 'prostitute' bars because that's not what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## waterboat (Feb 9, 2009)

*dubai sim cards*

do you know where i can buy a UAE sim card activated before i travel to dubai?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Do u know of any clubs in Dubai that allow a guy to enter by himself? I heard that most clubs only allow groups/couples in. My friends aren't the 'club' type so I decided to go alone and meet girls. Please no 'smart' replies suggesting 'prostitute' bars because that's not what I'm looking for. Thanks


yeah...there are clubs that allow single guys in...they're called footy clubs


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

what world are you living in my friend? money talks in dubai. if you can shed the dollars, you can guarantee yourself an entry pass. when in doubt, grab the gal in line ahead or behind you and offer to buy her a drink if she lets you in with her


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone has a better suggestion? 



markuslives said:


> yeah...there are clubs that allow single guys in...they're called footy clubs


----------



## waterboat (Feb 9, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> Do u know of any clubs in Dubai that allow a guy to enter by himself? I heard that most clubs only allow groups/couples in. My friends aren't the 'club' type so I decided to go alone and meet girls. Please no 'smart' replies suggesting 'prostitute' bars because that's not what I'm looking for. Thanks


Bars in Hotels may be a good way of finding or meeting a girl?


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I prefer clubs with a dance floor, not bars...



waterboat said:


> Bars in Hotels may be a good way of finding or meeting a girl?


----------



## waterboat (Feb 9, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> I prefer clubs with a dance floor, not bars...


in that case try Kasbaa, my friend is the Senior Manager there, but im not sure how i can get you in , since i dont know you. 

if you was a close friend, its just a phone call for me to get you in there on your own.

my number is +44 7796790509 should you want me to help you?


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

u can get into most of the clubs provided u go early....mainly entry anywhere after 10pm may be an issue...try 360 at jum beach hotel..it wud close soon for summer but rite now fri evenings they have superb audiotonic sessions there...awesome crowd as well...u can even register urself on platinumlistdubai.com and put urself on the guest list for free thru there! but guestlist is between 4-8 pm only...and yeah people do go there for these 'sunset sessions'....try it!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

is the guestlist only mean u have to enter between 4 -8pm, or is it u can only be at the club from 4-8pm?

360 sounds nice...maybe 360 first and finish at the Marina


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

guestlist is applicable only between 4-8 so if u go between that time u give ur name they'll check n let u in...after 8 even if u had ur name on the guestlist entry is not guaranteed...then its the whole stand in a cue n hope u can get in situation!


----------



## ninorules (Feb 17, 2009)

you have also the Zinc,Crowne Plaza Hotel,which is a good night club(100 dhrs entrance)...
My favorite one is the 400 at Fairmont Hotel,but it's really difficult to come in(even with your girlfriend)...


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

markuslives said:


> is the guestlist only mean u have to enter between 4 -8pm, or is it u can only be at the club from 4-8pm?
> 
> 360 sounds nice...maybe 360 first and finish at the Marina


grab a girl in the line is the best way. your not missing much though. Clubs in Dubai are quite poor by UK/Oz standards.


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

markuslives said:


> is the guestlist only mean u have to enter between 4 -8pm, or is it u can only be at the club from 4-8pm?
> 
> 360 sounds nice...maybe 360 first and finish at the Marina


grab a girl in the line is the best way to get in. your not missing much though. Clubs in Dubai are quite poor by UK/Oz standards.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

speaking as a woman, if I noticed some guy hanging around a bar on his own trying to pick up i'd think he was either a psycho or a loner - both of which I would not want to associate with.

How about instead of going out to pick up, join a sport club or a group or something. Much less creepy. Then you may get a few new friends as a bonus.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2009)

Oi,
you might wana try Chi the Lodge.
Pay the entrance and enjoy the night.

Cheers


----------

